# Adding Trim Tabs



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Card board and duct tape time.
Cut the tab size and tape to the transom to check prop, plate clearance when hard over.
Need to verify actuator mount location also for height and travel.

Installation dimensions...

http://www.lencomarine.com/trim_tab_pgs/tt_archives_pre_d/Resources/TrimTabsInstallLenco.pdf


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2012)

> Card board and duct tape time.
> Cut the tab size and tape to the transom to check prop, plate clearance when hard over.
> Need to verify actuator mount location also for height and travel.
> 
> ...



I just talked to Lenco and they said 9" x 9" (standard) and 12" x 9" (edge mount).

The edge mount height would be 11" and standard would be 14".


Not sure what Josh has on his, but it looks like
9" x 12".


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2012)

Here are 12" x 9" mock-up. IMO, they look right, but I will have to move the Wang Anchor and don't have much room.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

I like the look of the 9x9's
You need to move them an inch or 2 more towards center
to clear the thru-hull fitting anyhow. Keep the wang mount as is.
You won't need all that much lift area on that hull.
The 9x9's were more than enough on my old skiff.


----------



## Surfincb (Feb 15, 2011)

I agree with you, my Ankona needs them too to plane faster. Are these easy to install and curious how much they're running?

Keep us updated on your progress please.


----------



## Recidivists (May 9, 2011)

BNut, 12" applies to width, not depth.  I agree with Brett that the normal 9x9's should be enough and are rated for a 14-18' boat but they need 14" for the actuator mount.  The edge mounts may have been recommended to you because they only need 11" for the actuator mount. Now that I look at both of your cut down transoms, that must be the case.

http://www.lencomarine.com/trim_tab_pgs/trimtabsdetails.html


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2012)

> BNut, 12" applies to width, not depth.  I agree with Brett that the normal 9x9's should be enough and are rated for a 14-18' boat but they need 14" for the actuator mount.  The edge mounts may have been recommended to you because they only need 11" for the actuator mount.  Now that I look at both of your cut down transoms, that must be the case.
> 
> http://www.lencomarine.com/trim_tab_pgs/trimtabsdetails.html



I know how the Tabs are measured. ;D Josh has standard tabs 12" across the transom and 9" or 12" deep and are mounted 14" up the transom.

I like the 9" x 9" in the edge mount, but Lenco recommended 9" x 9" standard. Not real sure why.


----------



## Recidivists (May 9, 2011)

Go with what fits. You have that port there on the starboard.


----------



## Josh (Mar 7, 2007)

BrazilNut,
I prefer the 12"x 9" tabs. They will get you up now. Also if you were to have a heavier motor they still will do the job. They may create slightly more drag, but I think the trade is worth it.  Often take tight turns at full throttle with tabs down (freshwater airboat trails) and the wide tabs seem to help.
Josh


----------



## DavidIvey (Nov 26, 2011)

Pretty sure I asked this same question..

I guess everyone is against the M80s?


----------



## Recidivists (May 9, 2011)

I'm not against the M80's at all. Kreepa mentioned the problems with Lencos, being actuator replacements. Will the SUV's be in the water all the time, versus Kreepa's clients' boats? Benefits of electric are instant stop. Hydraulics move just as fast as electrics and the stop difference is neglible. Kreepa may be on to something, but the micro community seems to like the lower space requirements.


----------



## dawsonwl (Aug 3, 2010)

Not sure what Josh has on his, but it looks like
9" x 12".









[/quote]


Not trying to derail, but whose boat is that in the picture? that color combination is awesome, are there anymore pictures of it?


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2012)

I'm going to keep the skiff as set-up(light) and go with some Lenco 9" x 9" edge mount. Now where should I mount the switch? The best way I can think of is a box made of starboard mounted on the front of the grab bar.


----------



## Knight Patrol (Mar 11, 2012)

I'm going to hijack this thread lol. I have a SUV on order but did not initially think about getting trim tabs. I am putting a 40 tiller on the boat so I think there will be enough power to get the boat on plane. Should I consider adding trim tabs?


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2012)

> I'm going to hijack this thread lol.  I have a SUV on order but did not initially think about getting trim tabs.  I am  putting a 40 tiller on the boat so I think there will be enough power to get the boat on plane.  Should I consider adding trim tabs?


I would get a pair of 12" x 9". All skiffs will run better with tabs. I went very light and minimal with my build and did not think I needed them. I have no problem shifting mt weight from side to side depending on seas, but do have a problem with a 2nd person jumping up on plane and staying level with only a 25hp motor.


----------



## DrG (Apr 19, 2012)

For the placement of trim tab controls (and the trim tabs themselves) look at this link from FMH's Ankona build. FMH went with dual trim tab controls -- with one set on the underside of the poling platform and one set built into the aft starboard locker (for use when sitting). It's a great setup for use while running.

http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1251991852/150


----------



## DavidIvey (Nov 26, 2011)

> I'm not against the M80's at all.  Kreepa mentioned the problems with Lencos, being actuator replacements.  Will the SUV's be in the water all the time, versus Kreepa's clients' boats?  Benefits of electric are instant stop.  Hydraulics move just as fast as electrics and the stop difference is neglible.  Kreepa may be on to something, but the micro community seems to like the lower space requirements.



Space requirements? I think the M80s have a very small footprint on the boat...


----------



## Recidivists (May 9, 2011)

Hydraulic pump inboard.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

I have 9 x 9 edge mount lenco's on mine.


----------



## skinny_water (Jun 11, 2008)

> I have 9 x 9 edge mount lenco's on mine.


x2 on the 9x9. You don't need the larger size for your application. Joe W. at Carbon marine posted some pics up of a couple sets that he made to work with the Lenoco actuator that were smaller.


----------



## DavidIvey (Nov 26, 2011)

> Hydraulic pump inboard.


It's small. 

Go to YouTube and watch the install video. 

I'm still in a small debate of which to get when the time comes but with the actuator issues lenco has makes me look the other way. Yes, my boat stays on a trailer but either way it sees water and seems as if water will eventually take out an actuator.


----------



## Surfincb (Feb 15, 2011)

Paint it black, can you post a picture? 
Bossman is going to add those to mine next week!

Thanks


----------



## DavidIvey (Nov 26, 2011)

> Paint it black, can you post a picture?
> Bossman is going to add those to mine next week!
> 
> Thanks


I hope it all goes well!!!!!!!!!


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

I never really took good pictures of the back of the skiff I don't think with the tabs. 

Here are a couple.

























It's the one on the left.


----------



## DavidIvey (Nov 26, 2011)

Paint it Black, how does your tabs compare to your buddies boat in the picture? It looks like he has the M80s??

Also did you put the tabs on after you purchased the boat? If so any noticable diffrence with them installed?


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Those tabs on the other boat are the minnkotas that I had Mel put on when I bought that 2010 copperhead originally. They worked great when I had the 30 Nissan on it. He says they're not do sensitive with the 60 etec. 

My lencos are very sensitive. I barely use them, but they come in handy. If I'm going to run super shallow, I tab down and trim way up and fly across puddles.


----------



## DavidIvey (Nov 26, 2011)

Thanks, I'm just trying to justify this purchase. I mean if they aren't goin to help me too much then I can't see my self making the purchase.


----------



## Surfincb (Feb 15, 2011)

Dave, they will help you tremendously!! I don't recall what engine you have, but I know with my 30Tohatsu, the top end is great, but getting up is the hard part! I can't wait to see how well they will work. I'll let you know, should have them in 2-3 weeks!


----------



## DavidIvey (Nov 26, 2011)

Which ones are you getting?

I got he 40hp.


----------



## Surfincb (Feb 15, 2011)

Lenco 9x9


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Lenco 9x9's are all youll ever need on these skiffs.
Lenco actuators go bad, not often, but they do fail.
Well, do do bennett pumps ($400) and solenoids . Theres more wiring with a bennett system and more weight, they are also slower.
Nothanks on the bennetts imo


----------

